# Garden's a growing



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

In addition to some weeds and wandering rows, garden is coming along with:

Onions about ready to harvest, potatoes making little ones, yellow squash providing meals and green squash ready soon, peppers making, brock and cabbage winding down, radishes and beets growing, tomatoes on the vine, watermellon producing vines, and corn and beans trying to get enough water to produce. 

Soon will plant okra and peas and do a daily rain dance.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks great! Good work.

Tate


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking good. I got my okra in about a month ago and I already have a few pods starting.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Man, I'm envious! Beautiful garden.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Meadowlark*

WOW lookin great.You the Man...CVA34


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm green with envy!:biggrin:


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

wow. looks great. I got garden envy.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Man I wish my garden was that big, it looks great!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Super job, Meadowlark! I'm heading your way when the economy crashes!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful Meadowlark!!!! Looks like no matter what you do, you put in the time and effort to make it happen. That's a great quality in a person and I admire that.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Pet Spoon said:


> Super job, Meadowlark! I'm heading your way when the economy crashes!


Come on out...forget the economy, when the veggies get mature come get some. I'm expecting you.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Gator gar said:


> Absolutely beautiful Meadowlark!!!! Looks like no matter what you do, you put in the time and effort to make it happen. That's a great quality in a person and I admire that.


Thank you GG, appreciate your comments.

I'm looking forward to grilled striper, new potatoes, green beans and fresh garden tomatoes...one of my favorite meals.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Sure looks good. How do you keep the rabbits out?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I occasionally have BBQ rabbit...pretty tasty.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks great, wish we could get some rain on the garden here to boost it, instead of the water hose. Also the wind is not helping either.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, natural rain is much more effective than watering. I probably lost 30% of my corn to the dry winds so far.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks good! I do miss gardening...I can't plant anything as I'd lose most of it to elk and mulies...and we got 4" of snow Sunday.


----------

